# Sex and the city - The movie



## xShoegal (May 28, 2008)

Woooooooooah! I´m totally stunned, amazed, delighted ..... AW!
Today I watched *Sex and the City* - it was the best movie I´ve ever seen!
This movie was so... gosh... can´t find words!
Has anybody seen it too?


----------



## Stephie Baby (May 28, 2008)

I haven't seen it yet, but I'm going to see it!! YAY!! Can't wait... The preview is awesome. Lol.


----------



## xShoegal (May 28, 2008)

I´ve been to the advance showing and I´m so hyper now... just wanna tell u all the informations, but that would be unfair!
THE MOVIE IS WORTH IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carlyx (May 28, 2008)

Ooh I wanna see this, I love SATC


----------



## coachkitten (May 28, 2008)

Ohhh...I want you to spill everything that you know but of course it wouldn't be fair if you did.  My sister and I are going to the 12:01 am showing on Thursday Night/Friday morning.  I AM SO EXCITED!  I hope the movie lives up to the hype in my mind.


----------



## user79 (May 29, 2008)

*Please don't post any spoilers in this thread!*

Just to keep it interesting for those who haven't seen it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm seeing it on Friday.


----------



## Girl about town (May 29, 2008)

aw i loved the movie it was just like the tv series. It was a feast for the eyes too so many fabulous outfits xx


----------



## ritchieramone (May 29, 2008)

I haven't seen it yet, but my sister phoned me up last night just desperate to spill the beans about what happens. I needed to know so I just let her tell me everything. I'm still looking forward to seeing it though I'll probably wait until the intial overexcitement and hoards of women-wearing-cocktail/prom-dresses have been to see it!


----------



## concertina (May 29, 2008)

I am *so* anxious to see this. Sosososo!!


----------



## glam8babe (May 29, 2008)

i havent seen it but i asked my boyfriend if he'll take me to see it.. i was expecting a no but he said yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i cant wait to see it!


----------



## xShoegal (May 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i havent seen it but i asked my boyfriend if he'll take me to see it.. i was expecting a no but he said yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i cant wait to see it!_

 
Never take a boy to sex and the city!


----------



## georgiabarredo (May 29, 2008)

i'm going tonight the 12:01 AM showing too... and im wearing manolos!!! heheh i cant wait to watch it!!!!


----------



## melliquor (May 29, 2008)

I went to see it yesterday and it was FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It lived up the hype.  The writing was great and was soooo funny.  It made me laugh and cry.

I was sad when it was over because I don't want the show or movie to end.  I love SATC.  It is my favourite show.  I am going this weekend to watch it again.  LOVED IT!!!!


----------



## GreekChick (May 29, 2008)

I can't wait! You guys are getting me so excited! I can't believe I'm working Friday night, No!


----------



## n_c (May 29, 2008)

Not yet...will be there tomorrow night to see it. I just cant wait!!!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_I'm still looking forward to seeing it though I'll probably wait until the intial overexcitement and hoards of women-wearing-cocktail/prom-dresses have been to see it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'll be one of those women, sadly!  I've never been into the show, in fact, it used to irritate me!  My old roomie used to watch it on demand and it would drive me nuts...but my bestie called today and wanted to plan a lady's day out for the crew and I decided why not?!!  The previews look alright...we'll see.  So I guess we're gonna get a bit fancy, have drinks and dinner, and then go in our lame cocktail dresses.  I've never dressed up for a movie so this should be interesting!


----------



## Girl about town (May 29, 2008)

haha i had to say i made the effort to dress up lol, i even had my name necklace on!! I am OBSESSED WITH SEX AND THE CITY lol i have the complete series box set and have watched it from start to finish about 5 times, as well as watching it on tv, the film had a lot to live up to but it was fabulous!!!


----------



## ritchieramone (May 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Obreathemykiss* 

 
_So I guess we're gonna get a bit fancy, have drinks and dinner, and then go in our lame cocktail dresses._

 
Ooh, it won't be lame at all. I'm just a bit jealous really as I don't have anyone to go with and to get dressed up! My husband flat out refused, my sister has already seen it and although she'd definitely go again, she's out of the country at the moment and my friend hates SATC. Waa! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, all the ladies who are heading off to see it soon, have fun and enjoy wearing your fancy frocks!


----------



## Girl about town (May 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_Ooh, it won't be lame at all. I'm just a bit jealous really as I don't have anyone to go with and to get dressed up! My husband flat out refused, my sister has already seen it and although she'd definitely go again, she's out of the country at the moment and my friend hates SATC. Waa! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, all the ladies who are heading off to see it soon, have fun and enjoy wearing your fancy frocks!_

 
Aw i would come if i lived a little closer!!! x


----------



## KittieSparkles (May 29, 2008)

I was going to go catch it with my best friend. We had our outfits and everything planned but she caught a stomach virus that put her in the hospital. Since I have no one else to see it with I am taking my bf with me but no fancy dress or cocktails... **sigh**


----------



## makeupNdesign (May 29, 2008)

I love Sex and the City!! Can't wait to catch this flick...I have the entire DVD collection, book and other memorabilia. 

Sarah Jessica Parker is my hero


----------



## user79 (May 30, 2008)

It was...ok. Honestly. I liked the series more. I thought the acting was not that good compared to the series somehow, especially from Charlotte, and Samantha's character and her storyline seemed totally pointless. I dunno, it was just - too much. I know that's what people want, all the clothes and shoes and stuff, but it made it _so _incredibly unbelievable. Even the series was over the top, but the movie was just ridiculous. Those wardrobes must have cost like several 100s of thousands of dollars alone! I guess that's what people want to see, but - meh, I think the series was better than the movie. I had fun but it's not something I'd probably watch again. The script was good though. I think the movie focused too much on the clothes and designer stuff, which took time and substance away from the stories of the characters.


I'd def not go see this with a bf, go with your girlfriends. In  the cinema, it was pretty much just women and some gay guys, lol.


----------



## coachkitten (May 31, 2008)

I went yesterday and I loved it. There were parts in the middle that dragged but if you liked the series it is very satisfying!


----------



## Sexya(TM)?Princess (May 31, 2008)

Somebody pm me what happens please lol I have a new baby at home and cant go see it because I'm not ready to let somebody else babysit him!!! lol I'm so serious too, someone tell me what happens! I'm gonna end up waiting for the DVD most likely.

I am so dying to find out. I don't mind reading a spoiler because half the movie is the fashion and I'll get my fix of that when its released on dvd lol.


----------



## laguayaca (May 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_It was...ok. Honestly. I liked the series more. I thought the acting was not that good compared to the series somehow, especially from Charlotte, and Samantha's character and her storyline seemed totally pointless. I dunno, it was just - too much. I know that's what people want, all the clothes and shoes and stuff, but it made it so incredibly unbelievable. Even the series was over the top, but the movie was just ridiculous. Those wardrobes must have cost like several 100s of thousands of dollars alone! I guess that's what people want to see, but - meh, I think the series was better than the movie. I had fun but it's not something I'd probably watch again. The script was good though. I think the movie focused too much on the clothes and designer stuff, which took time and substance away from the stories of the characters.


I'd def not go see this with a bf, go with your girlfriends. In  the cinema, it was pretty much just women and some gay guys, lol._

 
Totally agree!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it is definitely a must see movie for the true SATC fanatic...tied up all the loose ends of the series. Like you said Charlottes and Samanthas characters were kinda blah and overly exaggerated. 

 I loved the movie simply because I was a addict to the series...definitely not a movie to drag your SO to, there was men in the showing I went to ...they were bored and I blushed in quite a few scenes...but perhaps because I am a virgin and watching stuff like that with other guys makes me feel that much more uncomfortable LOL!

Cute movie go see it and have a girls night out!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have fun!


----------



## stacylynne (May 31, 2008)

I'm seeing the movie on Sun. can't wait. A couple of my friends seen it on fri. They loved the movie but said it was very long.

I have all 6 series - the DVD collection


----------



## newagetomatoz (May 31, 2008)

I've only watched the series off and on, but I still want to see the movie!  I'm planning to go with my BFFs to celebrate my birthday, even though it was on the 19th. Then we're doing some shopping.  lol


----------



## nunu (May 31, 2008)

HELLO LOVERS!

I went to watch the movie tonight and i LOVED it! I'm a HUGE SATC fan! I've got the box set and i've watched it over 6 times!! 

Some parts made me tear up but some parts made me laugh my ass off! 
However i do think that it kind of dragged a bit! but i LOVED the outfits and the shoes! I also like the idea that the plot started 4 years later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want to go watch it again! I LOVED IT!


----------



## coachkitten (May 31, 2008)

I think I want to go see the movie again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I really did love it!


----------



## laguayaca (Jun 1, 2008)

It made me tear up too Nunu I have watched that series for soo long I think they are really my girls too LOL!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 1, 2008)

I can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## aziajs (Jun 1, 2008)

I love the show!  I have been a fan since the beginning.  I was really excited to see the movie but it wasn't that great.  It was o..k..  It was too long and considering the length they didn't develop the story.  I was kind of bored with it.  It definitely has moments that will make you laugh and cry and gasp but overall it's not a must see.


----------



## xtinaposh (Jun 2, 2008)

the movie was AMAZING,,,,I understand its a movie about SEX and the city but i think the sex/nude scenes were a BIT too much, sometimes i felt like I was watching porn haha.


----------



## ZoeKat (Jun 2, 2008)

I saw it on Saturday with my boyfriend and I loved it. I've been watching my DVDs to get ready for it. I didn't know I was going to cry 3 or 4 times! And I thought that the movie was a lot less raunchy than the series was. I guess if it was really raunchy, that would be quite a surprise to the people who have only watched the series on TBS!


----------



## toby_is_cute (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG you guys I loved this movie! I started tearing up as soon as it started, it was so great to see them again. This is one of the best adaptations a TV series into a movie ever! I do agree about it being a little long, towards the middle I really had to pee but did not want to get up and go. I will definitely buy the movie when it comes out on DVD.


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Jun 3, 2008)

I will say that I really did get annoyed by the series, but the movie was wonderful!  It was everything I needed-I hadn't been to the cinema in years and I was with my wonderful ladies.  The movie was awesome, it touched me in a strange way...I laughed, I cried, I was bored, I was facinated, etc.  I could really feel myself connecting with all of the ladies at different parts of the movie.  I would watch it again!  It was long, but very worth it.  I can't believe I actually enjoyed it!  Def one of the best movies I'll see this year.  I will say, however, I love fashion-but half the time, WTF were they wearing?!!!  I'm not the type of person to like mis-matching clothing-or clothes that are WAY out there!

SexyPrincess, if no one's pm'd you yet, I will!  Let me know!


----------



## SuSana (Jun 3, 2008)

I saw it last night and I loved it, I miss the show.  The Samantha/Smith story was kind of boring, but overall I liked it and heard they are planning the sequel already.

Oh and if you can believe it, there were 2 kids in the theater last night.  Why would you take your kids to that kind of movie??  A boy & girl around 7 or 8 years old, I couldn't belive it.


----------



## n_c (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_I saw it last night and I loved it, I miss the show.  The Samantha/Smith story was kind of boring, but overall I liked it and heard they are planning the sequel already.

Oh and if you can believe it, there were 2 kids in the theater last night.  Why would you take your kids to that kind of movie??  A boy & girl around 7 or 8 years old, I couldn't belive it._

 
Forreal what are parents thinking bringing children to these type of movies. There was a little girl...maybe 5 years old when I saw the movie at the theater.


----------



## Mo6ius (Jun 3, 2008)

Now I feel bad after reading you ladies' comments. I dragged 5 of my best straight guy friends to the movie last Sunday night and they got off their seats when the lights were not even on lol...

I think the TV show was so much better. The movie was all right, but it focused too much on shoes, clothes... not the message from each main character. Also, even though I had expected the movie to mainly be about Carrie and her relationship, I still think they shouldn't have neglected the rest like that, especially Samantha, my favorite one. I don't like the way her part was written.

Some scenes in the movie kinda brought me to tears though, ironically that was about Carrie's part. I'll still buy the movie when it comes out since I've already got the DVD set.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jun 3, 2008)

I didnt like the movie.. so dissapointed.  I LOVE the show so i went opening night and waited in line and everything.  The characters are kind of boring now that they are all in relationships.. they were much more exciting when they were all single and the trials and tribulations of dating.  Also Carrie didnt shop nearly enough in the movie lol.  The whole story centered around Carrie and her wedding blah blah blah .... Also alot less ruanchy than the show and it kind of took away from it.  Overall... not impressed.


----------



## Kayteuk (Jun 4, 2008)

Sad fact is, before the movie I was drinking cosmo's and having a NY style dinner! And then i went to see it! And I had some of her manolos in the film! Shame on me!

But its a fantastic film! I hope they do something more after this! Samantha had me in hysterics all the way through!


----------



## neezer (Jun 4, 2008)

so i FINALLY seen the movie yesterday.

Let me tell you, if i have a friend like Miranda mess up my wedding like that, i would BEAT HER!! lol i was sooooooooooo mad at Miranda in this movie because she was MEDDLING like she always does! and you would think she would be the happiest one out of the four because she fell in love unexpectedly with Steve and then she had Brady, but every time something good happen to her she always criticize it with negative! but i am glad she started dressing up again because she was falling off by the end of the series lol

Carrie...she didnt dress up enough for me, but that redecoration to her house was awesome!! Loved Jennifer Hudson in the movie, she was a little too "shy like" for me though, i guess Dreamgirls made me think of her as boisterous and all.

Samantha, was ROCKING THE OUTFITS!! Actually she was my favorite in this movie which is weird because i didnt really care for her in the series! She was looking GREAT for her to be the age that they put her at and i pray i look like that at 50 lol!
that yellow dress she wore when they were in Mexico!! LOVEEEEDD IT! and Booo @ her and Smith, Smith looked really OLD and UGLY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and lmao @ her neighbor

Charlotte, sigh, so happy for her too! That little girl of hers is too funny though repeating words. Charlotte had me wowing too when she was afraid to eat the food in Mexico! everyone in the theater was like OMG that is soo racist!

And Big, sigh that's a fine man.

Overall tho, the movie was drug out too long, i was about to slap the screen and say HURRY UP!!! But it fulfilled my ease as far as how everyone went. I would need them NOT to make a sequel. Just let it be.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 4, 2008)

I loved watching this movie with my girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is one of my fav movies so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Go and watch it and have fun!


----------



## electrostars (Jun 6, 2008)

I've seen it TWICE already since Sunday.
I LOVED IT. I will probably manage to see it one more time..hopefully at the drive-in.. lol.

I teared up for it both times and laughed both times I saw it. I honestly thought it was a GREAT movie.

I really hope they do a sequel..There's talk of one.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Obreathemykiss* 

 
_I will say that I really did get annoyed by the series, but the movie was wonderful! It was everything I needed-I hadn't been to the cinema in years and I was with my wonderful ladies. The movie was awesome, it touched me in a strange way...I laughed, I cried, I was bored, I was facinated, etc. I could really feel myself connecting with all of the ladies at different parts of the movie. I would watch it again! It was long, but very worth it. I can't believe I actually enjoyed it! Def one of the best movies I'll see this year. I will say, however, I love fashion-but half the time, WTF were they wearing?!!! I'm not the type of person to like mis-matching clothing-or clothes that are WAY out there!_

 
i have only seen a handful (literally, a handful) of episodes of the show.  i couldn't stand it.  but the movie was ok.  it was way too long!

i do agree with you on the clothing.  the clothing in the show sucked, and the clothing in the movie sucked.  the only piece of clothing i liked was the first wedding dress in the photo shoot, and she didn't even pick that one. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neezer* 

 
_so i FINALLY seen the movie yesterday.

Let me tell you, if i have a friend like Miranda mess up my wedding like that, i would BEAT HER!! lol i was sooooooooooo mad at Miranda in this movie because she was MEDDLING like she always does! and you would think she would be the happiest one out of the four because she fell in love unexpectedly with Steve and then she had Brady, but every time something good happen to her she always criticize it with negative! but i am glad she started dressing up again because she was falling off by the end of the series lol

Carrie...she didnt dress up enough for me, but that redecoration to her house was awesome!! Loved Jennifer Hudson in the movie, she was a little too "shy like" for me though, i guess Dreamgirls made me think of her as boisterous and all.

Samantha, was ROCKING THE OUTFITS!! Actually she was my favorite in this movie which is weird because i didnt really care for her in the series! She was looking GREAT for her to be the age that they put her at and i pray i look like that at 50 lol!
that yellow dress she wore when they were in Mexico!! LOVEEEEDD IT! and Booo @ her and Smith, Smith looked really OLD and UGLY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and lmao @ her neighbor

Charlotte, sigh, so happy for her too! That little girl of hers is too funny though repeating words. Charlotte had me wowing too when she was afraid to eat the food in Mexico! everyone in the theater was like OMG that is soo racist!

And Big, sigh that's a fine man.

Overall tho, the movie was drug out too long, i was about to slap the screen and say HURRY UP!!! But it fulfilled my ease as far as how everyone went. I would need them NOT to make a sequel. Just let it be._

 
i have to disagree with you about jennifer hudson.  her acting sucked!  i never saw her in dream girls (can't stand beyonce!), but if her acting was similar to what it was here, i don't know how in the hell she won an oscar.  and samantha's yellow outfit in mexico?  can you say 80's?  her LA neighbor tho, he was a treat!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  charlotte in mexico was histerical!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i cried and laughed during the movie.  i had to pee so bad for like the last half hour, but it was worth it to wait til the end.  i have to say that the movie was better than the series (the few episodes i did watch).  i might just have to go and rent the entire series at some point.


----------



## stacylynne (Jun 6, 2008)

I loved...loved..loved this movie. It will make you laugh & cry. It is long but doesn't feel that way.
I have the full DVD collection.
If you watch the series, def. see the movie.

They are talking sequal already...


----------



## Jessica6128 (Jun 6, 2008)

Can someone PM me with spoilers? I don't have anyone to go see the movie with me and I am not dragging my fiance'. Thanks!


----------



## electrostars (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jessica6128* 

 
_Can someone PM me with spoilers? I don't have anyone to go see the movie with me and I am not dragging my fiance'. Thanks!_

 
aw, go see it!
i went and saw it by myself the first time, because no one wanted to go with me.


----------



## sinergy (Jun 6, 2008)

I seen it a few nights ago with my mom, and we were both loving it! Samantha looked great, I agree with a few of you, her story line was blah, and I wish it had of turned out better. I loved the whole Carrie and Big thing, I just think after the movie drug on the way it did, they just threw them back together, just like that? In a closet? So, I wasnt too happy with that. And the Miranda and Steve thing..hmmm...I dont like the fact that Steve cheated, it wouldve sounded believable if it was Miranda. lol. I did like it though, and I am definitely buying it on dvd. O there was nothing but couples in the theater when we went! I was pretty surprised to see so many men their but they were with wives and girlfriends, and then all those sex scenes??!?!? I agree that was just a tad porn-o-rific, but samanthas neighbor...hawt!!!!! lmao.


----------



## fafinette21 (Jun 6, 2008)

I was soooo excited to see this movie, me and my friends had planned to do cosmos + movie on the opening night! And then 3 of them were like oh we can't come that day like literally the day before. So then we moved it to a week later. And then they still were like I can't go this weekend. And no one seemed interested anymore. So I tried to get just me and my one friend to see it, but she hasn't responded and now I think shes going with her cousin and her mom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus my sister doesn't watch the show and my mom hates it. I was soo disappointed and then my bf said "if it will make you happy, i will take you to see it" lol what a sweetheart. i feel bad accepting but i have no one else to go with! And I'm dying to see it in the theatre. But I agreed to go see a movie with him that he wanted to see that I didn't so it evens out in the end.


----------



## thewickedstyle (Jun 15, 2008)

I totally loved it. I thought it was really surprising and made me cry. 

I thought the clothes was great; Carrie's style is always hit or miss because the character takes a lot of chances. I wrote in my blog all about the book that's out; it breaks down all the outfits and designers of the four main characters. Carrie had 81 costume changes!


----------



## sexychefva804 (Jun 15, 2008)

Ok, I saw it a day after it premiered in the U.S. and I think my whole weekend was wrapped in fabulosity.  On that Friday I went to our high-end mall searching Nordstrom for a extender for a David Yurman Necklace that I just purchased (in fact I bought the matching earrings as well).  The next day my mom who already had free tickets to SATC went shopping earlier and ended back up at the same Nordies wasting time before that show.  At the same time Nordies was having the half-yearly sale for women so we molested the gorgeous merch and the equally gorge MAC MA's.  On that Sunday my mom (who shares the same passion for  what we call investments in shoes, apparel and MAC) were AGAIN at Nordies because we were invited to a private shopping event after hours complete with Sangria, passed hors d' ouevres, and make-overs.  So only the premier of SATC help fuel the fire of fierceness.

And if you think I don't have a life, my go to, most reliable experiences in cust. svc. really only happen at Nordies(and my local free standing MAC) so don't hate.  i believe that customer loyalty is a lost art and should be revived. 

Anyway, I'm getting off subject.  My review:

Miranda: YSL (may he rest in peace) Touche eclat! Was it the filming or her MA?  Someone needs to be blamed on those awful close-ups.  Also if she were my friend, we would call her a HATER, Enron, or Bin Laden! 100% ass-wuppin' paid in full!

Charlotte:  Loved her, but wished they would've played more into her relationship with Harry. "Really Charlotte, you shit in your pants."

Samantha: Brought the 80's HARD!  I miss her promiscuous ways, they really empowered me in the past.  She needed to drop Smith Jared, I've rolled sushi before and it's better with 2 and a bottle of Sake.  Besides that Cali sun put 20 years on his character.

Carrie: I'm happy the "little engine that could" finally made it to the station. 

J. Hud:  Meh, but I'm a plus-sized girl, so that role was deserved.  Sorry Beyonce.

What's up with Stanford and Anthony?
Boy has Murphy Brown aged!! I think Meryl Streep did better.

All in all this movie and the series gave us something that 9-11 and all this drama (if you remember the episode of Fleet Week alot of NY inuendo below the surface) took away, the freedom to be frivolous, girly, sexy, and fierce.  Even if it may never win an Oscar it will be bought the first day of DVD release and watched when it is on HBO on Demand.  It will sit next to my Devil Wears Prada and Joy Luck Club.  This is my eternal Cosmo.


----------



## sexychefva804 (Jun 15, 2008)

p.s.
"I use all the crayons in my box" it's a paraphrase don't shoot me


----------



## ginger9 (Jun 19, 2008)

I loved the movie! Do not bring a big drink in with you because you will have to go pee during the movie, but I didn't find it long, I enjoyed every minute and did not want it to end. 

I found the movie quite inspirational. I thought it was refreshing to see a "chick flick" without a lot of sap. I mean these are no BS kinda women and I love that! Especially Samantha, she's the balls!

Shortly after the movie I bought a kicka*s pair of gold, heeled gladiator sandals


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 25, 2008)

I adored this movie so much! Everyone told me it was going to be bad but I adored it.

I went to go see it with my mom, and even though there are tons of raunchy sex scenes, we just laughed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is definitely a good movie to see with your girlfriends.


----------

